# Run, Forrest, run!



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi!

First of all - sry for bad English. 

I was a taxi driver for 8 years in Estonia, but I´m done with it, started finish my contracts, expencive taxi insurance etc and probably going to sell my taxi to get cheaper-smaller car for myself.

Uber is here, we have our local Uber called Taxify too and they have damaged the taxi business badly. Estonia wants to be a pioneer to make Uber legal (you can google it, it was even on Forbes).

Uber prices here? 
UberX (called UberPOP) 1.90 start fee, 0.35 per km and 0.15 per minute (€)- that is ridiculous. 
Gasoline/disel is 1.09 USD per liter here!

Taxis can´t compete with that, I was also sitting in a cab longer and longer to make any money ... so I´m out.

Ofc I wont even think about ubering around.


----------

